# Squirrel Season is finally here!!!



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 9, 2014)

Who's ready for squirrel season next Friday? I know I am. Will take out at least a couple.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 9, 2014)

They got wolves still yet?


----------



## Buckshot88 (Aug 9, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> They got wolves still yet?



They will until the first frost of winter.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 9, 2014)

Buckshot88 said:


> They will until the first frost of winter.


 Dats why I axed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2014)

I love squirrels and i know the wolves don't hurt anything, but its just disgusting to see them moving under the skin. 
I'll usually wait till the leaves start falling before seriously hunting them. The wolves are usually gone by then.


----------



## specialk (Aug 9, 2014)

get'em nutt!....you use tree dogs to hunt?...post up your kills....


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 9, 2014)

I've killed tons of squirrels in Aug. and Sept. and never had any with wolves on them. Only killed one that had one. And that was beginning of Oct.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Aug 9, 2014)

Nascar Nutt said:


> I've killed tons of squirrels in Aug. and Sept. and never had any with wolves on them. Only killed one that had one. And that was beginning of Oct.



I always hunt squirrel in August and September while scouting for deer and never had one with wolves then, I never did hunt them after deer season started though.  I am going before the end of August, all of us that go should update this post and see if we have any with wolves.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll be out there. Wolves or not, they're getting skinned and going in the pot. 

Seriously though, i've only ever shot one with wolves back when i first started hunting. I think she ended up being gut shot pretty bad and i didn't keep her. I wouldn't have had a problem with eating her though.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 9, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> I always hunt squirrel in August and September while scouting for deer and never had one with wolves then, I never did hunt them after deer season started though.  I am going before the end of August, all of us that go should update this post and see if we have any with wolves.



Yeah that's a great idea. I'd like to know what everyone kill sand if they have any. Post pics too! Oct. and Nov. is always my favorite times to shoot squirrels. Just have to skip a few evening in the deer stand.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 9, 2014)

Im over run with em. Time to thin the herd some. I need higher limits.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 9, 2014)

Squirrels are a PRIORITY to D I A M O N D- B A C K S  Be Careful, they lie right at the base of oak trees just waiting on one to come down for supper---Watch where you SIT !!!!


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't wait. I only got one last year that had wolves on it. They skin out fine and taste ok. They are some of the grossest things I've ever seen, but so was cleaning a deer the first time. Now it's just part of the process.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 9, 2014)

Wolves?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 9, 2014)

I am having a hard time waiting for the opening day! The rascals ate all my pears, 2/3 of my apples and are messing up my yard with pine cones! Wonder what "flavor" they will be?  Wolves or not, put 'em in the pot! Fried, Grilled, or "dumplings", gotta thin some out! My pecans are next on THEIR list!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bullets said:


> Wolves?



Its the larva stage of a botfly. It stays under the skin until it matures enough and then chews its way out of the squirrels hide to become an adult fly.


----------



## Treedup (Aug 11, 2014)

We are chomping at the bit over here!


----------



## Bullets (Aug 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Its the larva stage of a botfly. It stays under the skin until it matures enough and then chews its way out of the squirrels hide to become an adult fly.


That sounds like something straight out of Alien! lol


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw a squirrel today barely able to get across the dirt road. Had two wolves on his shoulders and nearly 100 blowflies swarming.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 11, 2014)

We usually don't have a problem with wolves for the first week or 2.After that we start seeing a lot of them.My father in law just skins them and goes on without a second thought.I can't stand the thoughts of them.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 11, 2014)

I have seen lots of wolves where I live. That was the first one I ever saw that had blowflies on it. It might have had an additional affliction.


----------



## OconeeOutdoorsman (Aug 12, 2014)

is redlands open for squirrel season, was gonna go down there and scout for deer in the process and will i get in trouble if i bring a slug in case i see a hog?


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 12, 2014)

OconeeOutdoorsman said:


> is redlands open for squirrel season, was gonna go down there and scout for deer in the process and will i get in trouble if i bring a slug in case i see a hog?



Yeah, regs say Small Game Aug. 15- Feb. 28
I wouldn't see why you would.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Aug 12, 2014)

And yes you will get in trouble if they catch you.  Regs say small game weapons and ammo.  Last year I was stopped 3 times to check my license, and once the ranger walked into the woods to where I was hunting to check my license and weapon.  Out there I would not play any games.


----------



## bscrandall (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm waitin till October or the first frost (whichever comes first) to chase bushytails. Until then I gonna stick to the bluegills.


----------



## barnetmill (Aug 12, 2014)

For me on my place I will kill a squirrel (Tree Rats) at anytime that the opportunity presents itself.  I most often use subsonic Remington .22 LR or pellet guns out the kitchen window.  They are pests and most of my friends would also be so happy if every grey squirrel dropped dead tomorrow.  They destroy fruit and berry crops.  Now that I have a cat they are not as common next to the house as they were.

Edit: Did I mention that I hate squirrels.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's my squirrel season trailer that a made last year. Thought I'd post it up again for everyone to see.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 13, 2014)

There's a season?


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 13, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> There's a season?



Hush!


----------



## Roscoe Jasper (Aug 14, 2014)

*Nice bluegill*



bscrandall said:


> I'm waitin till October or the first frost (whichever comes first) to chase bushytails. Until then I gonna stick to the bluegills.



Nice mess of bluegills/redears in your avatar.  Private pond I assume?


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 14, 2014)

Roscoe Jasper said:


> Nice mess of bluegills/redears in your avatar.  Private pond I assume?


 I am just asking? Is a red ear the same as a green sunfish?  The green sunfish in my new pond have the lines on the face and the red eyes exactly like those pictures.  My pond was not stocked at all. They and blue gills and bass just showed up.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 14, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Im over run with em. Time to thin the herd some. I need higher limits.



Limits? Just more time in the woods and less on the computer. LOL


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 15, 2014)

OconeeOutdoorsman said:


> is redlands open for squirrel season, was gonna go down there and scout for deer in the process and will i get in trouble if i bring a slug in case i see a hog?



You'll need to leave the slug at home. You can only use whats legal in season, in this case size 2 shot or smaller. You'd be better going with a .22  or if you really want a pig a bow or muzzle loader (both are legal for small game).


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 16, 2014)

bALLET SHOES AND A TWO TWO ,22. tWYX DE EYES AND ONE IS AS GOoD AS THE OTHER.


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 17, 2014)

Not the opener I expected. But at least I got meat.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Aug 17, 2014)

Well last couple days was a total bust for me! Haven't even killed one.


----------



## jimdog (Aug 17, 2014)

Offroadtek said:


> Not the opener I expected. But at least I got meat.



That give me the creeps just to see you holding it.


----------



## TreeFrog (Aug 17, 2014)

This will be my first season to take my daughter AND my little feist, Ranger.  We're looking forward to it!


----------



## justhuntinSC (Aug 17, 2014)

Offroadtek said:


> Not the opener I expected. But at least I got meat.


I hate snakes!!!!! What's the breeding on that little dog? BJ


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 17, 2014)

That's the first snake I've ever killed. It was close to the parking area, and I've been wanting to try rattler for a while. The pup is half choc lab, half other kind. My wife got her last year from someone giving them away. I don't think I'll have the wife tell me to take the dog with me hunting anymore now that she sees it ain't just squirrels in the woods.


----------



## TREY1984 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Wolves*

Last year went squirrel hunting and  the Wolves just totally mess me up from even hunting early season first day I shot 7 squirrels, 5 had multiple wolves on'em. Second day I went hunting kill 5 and all of hem had wolves on them. Sorry but I can't do it no more early season


----------



## bscrandall (Aug 18, 2014)

Roscoe Jasper said:


> Nice mess of bluegills/redears in your avatar.  Private pond I assume?


 Yes private pond.


----------

